

Facebook Photo Ruins Life - mafro
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-20267989

======
roopeshv
mafro, stop adding your own spin to the post title.

~~~
mafro
Although I'll agree that perhaps I needlessly sensationalised the title, this
came from said ladies own mouth:

"I was so distressed and afraid. I simply couldn't believe a photo could ruin
my whole life."

Even the title on the Beeb is "Neda Soltani: 'The media mix-up that ruined my
life'" !!

